
Show HN: To read books again, read one page every day - hieu
http://www.readonepage.com/
======
mlejva
I must say that this approach works. At least for me. I try to read at least
30 pages each day. Breakfast, lunch and dinner are great occasions for this.

~~~
hieu
It works for me, too. The inspiration was from this TED talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQMbvJNRpLE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQMbvJNRpLE).

The idea of marginal adjustment is both simple and powerful.

